# Free Live support systems



## CharlieJ (Sep 10, 2006)

Were can get as free live support with no ad's etc so i can give support to my customers?
This can cost very little but not per month.
Were can i get it?
Is it fast?
Is it easy?


----------



## bobw (Sep 10, 2006)

If you're going to be doing support, you need to learn how to find things yourself, otherwise you won't be much help to your customers.

Google is your friend.


----------



## CharlieJ (Sep 11, 2006)

bobw said:


> If you're going to be doing support, you need to learn how to find things yourself, otherwise you won't be much help to your customers.
> 
> Google is your friend.


The problem with google is tat you have so many ad's its stupid


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, someone has to pay the bills. A simple search of "PHP Support System" yielded several promising results, including one free, open source system.


----------



## CharlieJ (Sep 12, 2006)

Im sure google has enough money, I am searching around


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep, ads are a big moneymaker for them now. Their advertising is based on the popularity of their search service; the cornerstone of their business. 

Google is becoming a verb, much to the company's dismay.


----------

